# 2012 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show - September 16, 2012



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

For those of you in Southern California, the LAPC YB Show is coming up on the 16th of this month. This is a small but very enjoyable show in a lovely venue (Irvine Regional Park). It costs $5.00 to get into the park, but the show is free to enjoy. The LAPC does also serve lunch which I think also costs $5.00. 

I'm going and I'm sure some other members here will be there also.

Terry


----------

